# Moving from Arizona to U.K



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

We have just been quoted a price of $13, 000 to move a container to UK and $10,000 for half a container of household goods to U.K. Is this the normal and reasonable rate as experienced by Forum members. Any help and advice would be most appreciated.
Retirees wanting to go back to blighty!!!!! tHANKS FOR HELP...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It can depend on lots of factors. Are you packing up the container, or will the movers be doing that? Insurance? Customs clearance?

For the services of a professional moving company, it sounds reasonable. If it's just shipping, it's probably a bit high.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you for your reply

Maureen


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

it's outrageous! You can actually do all the (shipping waybill, HM Customs) paperwork yourself, it is not that hard, the trick is to approach the freight forwarder as if you were a manufacturer, no, don't lie to them, just adopt the DIY mindset you would if you were a factory manager shipping a cargo! Hire some local trustworthy students to pack for you. You will need a freight forwarding agent at both ends, but you need to make it clear you will pack and list the contents, and also complete the shipping waybill, there is no mystery to it, it has questions that you answer, lowly company clerks fill these things out every day. The forwarder can worry about questions like weight etc. It is necessary to find the container yourself and have it delivered independently or the container company can help you. How do you find the container? The internet is your friend! I moved myself (two pallets I researched bought packed and strapped and wrapped and air freighted) from Sydney to Singapore and after six months from Singapore to Glasgow. Then from Glasgow to Portugal, and soon to Thailand. It is very doable and you will save THOUSANDS.
Oh, and at the end of it all, you'll own a container you can re-sell, or turn into a garden shed,/workshop/ storage etc.


----------



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you so much, I am sure there must be ways around the big shippers. We could do with you here, regards

Maureen E


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Maureen E said:


> Thank you so much, I am sure there must be ways around the big shippers. We could do with you here, regards
> 
> Maureen E


Hi Maureen,

It may seem daunting, but it is not really, and the sense of achievement is it's own reward! A lot of money is made out of people by pretending these things need special knowledge or a license or some such, nonsense!

Everything can be learned online, just Google the questions you have in plain English, and follow the trails where they lead...

HM Customs have a very clear website with all the forms you'll need, and the UK forwarders I used in Glasgow were very efficient. (I collected my own pallets in a hire van, they loaded them onto the van with a forklift, I simply broke the pallets down at home where they sat in the van, and unloaded the boxes one by one, too easy!) In Singapore I used a couple of blokes and a truck that my forwarders recommended, we were done in 30 minutes!

A container is bigger, and will go by ship, but you won't have to actually stack and strap it yourselves, which is a pain with air-pallets. One possible drama will be having a container sat outside a suburban house in England for a few days while you dispose of it, if you don't actually have it placed inside your property on arrival, so don't forget to plan your end game well in advance to keep the neighbors happy!

Make sure your container is swept clean before packing, and check any pest fumigation requirements (HM customs website again).

Your freight forwarders can supply all the other forms by email, and as I said, it is tick the boxes stuff, no mystery that a quick call can't solve.

I hope you decide to take on this worthwhile project...

Good LUck! and Bon voyage.


----------



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

Just painting walls getting the house ready for selling. Its not as straight forward here as in UK. After that I will tackle the problem of shipping.

Thank you for sparing the time to talk to me.

Maureen E


----------

